# Automatic Choke?



## keleko17 (Dec 19, 2005)

I am still trying to fix my 96 XE, with the cold weather, when I start the vehicle, and engage into drive, or reverse, the engine will stall out. The only solution to the problem is to let the car warm up for about 5-10 minutes. I have a few mechanically gifted people, and the best answer I have heard so far is the automatic choke.

When the car stalls out, and I try to start it again, it is hard to start, and acts like it isn't getting the correct fuel, or an excess of fuel.

The car will idle in park, and neutral just fine.

Where would I locate the automatic choke, is it hard/expensive to replace, or are there any other suggestions to this problem? I don't have a problem letting the car warm up on a normal basis, but I am a volunteer firefighter, and at 3 in the morning I don't have the time to sit there for 5 minutes to wait.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sepz1999 (Oct 2, 2008)

the automatic choke they are reffering to is the engine coolant temp sensor that lets the computer know that the engine is cold and to richen the fuel mixture. it is usually located on the front of the engine and has a 2 wire plug going to it. I would also check the MAP (manifold absolute pressure) sensor. pull the vacuum line off and see if anything changes if not then that is more than likely your culprit.


----------



## keleko17 (Dec 19, 2005)

Wouldn't these two sensors affect the running condition of the truck at idle too?

Since I am only having trouble with the vehicle in either drive or reverse, I am confused. But with the gas mileage I got this last tank, I have to do something, 10 MPG is just down right pathetic.


----------



## sepz1999 (Oct 2, 2008)

sometimes they do but not always. If you have a multimeter check the voltage at the ECT and it should have 5 volts reference signal coming in one side and a half a volt coming out the other side at normal operating temperature. Do this test while the engine is running but be very careful of the cooling fan. (it is not forgiving of your hands)!!!


----------

